# Vallermosso's golden puppies!!!



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

On January, 24th have appeared 6 puppies: 4 princesses and 2 boys 
Mum-harmony and kids feel perfectly! A milk much, we peep loudly, we eat regularly)) very fine that after so long break of Eva has not forgotten how to be mum! Very much kind and attentive!!! Thanks daddy Ritchie for a good golden team! 
The first long-awaited puppies from young couple Ritchie and Eva
the date of birth 24.01.2010

Ritchie


Eva


1 week


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have spent a lot of time in Russia for work and personal business, and I have never seen a golden retriever. Are they becoming more common?


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

aw, what cuties! mommy has a beautiful face too. congrats.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I have spent a lot of time in Russia for work and personal business, and I have never seen a golden retriever. Are they becoming more common?


It's very good!You are absolutely right, they are becoming more common!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

tonisaysss said:


> aw, what cuties! mommy has a beautiful face too. congrats.


Oh thank you so much! We are very glad


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lovely mom and babies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful! Love the puppy pictures too


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lovely puppers. Your site is very nice too.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

*mylissyk, esSJay, Susan6953* Thank you my friends! We hope that pups will find their parents soon!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Adorable! Beautiful parents, too!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

*GoldenSail*Thank's,it's very nice!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

A new fotos of Pups in a 35 days


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So, so cute! Love those little pink tongues.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you for everyone! I love their)))


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your pups, they are very beautiful!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gosh,they are cute and the parents are beautiful!.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

You have beautiful puppies! Congrats!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you my friends!!! Could you help me? Why my thread was deleated?


----------



## BabyBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love your dogs............


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

vallermosso said:


> A new fotos of Pups in a 35 days


these pics are toooooo cute. Such personality in these little pups


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

BabyBear said:


> I love your dogs............


*BabyBear* We love your baby bear too


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Noey said:


> these pics are toooooo cute. Such personality in these little pups


Thank you


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

A new foto of pups at 1 months
http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/1003/a5/e0c9ca78fd54.jpg
http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1003/b3/0323e29be35f.jpg
http://i058.radikal.ru/1003/92/af865096b083.jpg
http://s46.radikal.ru/i114/1003/41/e705578e95e8.jpg
http://i055.radikal.ru/1003/d7/c1abc1ab45b8.jpg
http://s40.radikal.ru/i089/1003/75/d65e63777a53.jpg
http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1003/1d/a9faede149e5.jpg
http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/1003/d2/1d0d2100a8dd.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1003/c4/4d9a34a6755e.jpg
http://s47.radikal.ru/i117/1003/d1/4889a63ad782.jpg
http://s41.radikal.ru/i094/1003/6b/b4c4d45fd89a.jpg
http://i029.radikal.ru/1003/0b/59b9f73509b4.jpg
http://s003.radikal.ru/i202/1003/08/e247048e5b5c.jpg
http://s54.radikal.ru/i143/1003/ea/3c4bd40e53f0.jpg
http://i029.radikal.ru/1003/2d/4edb9337f3c2.jpg
http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1003/97/348b5b97ca2f.jpg
http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/1003/6a/d1f0cd18778f.jpg


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

They are so beautiful, i wouldn't be able to let any of them go. i'd end up with a lot of goldens in my house......
beth, moose and angel


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

mainegirl said:


> They are so beautiful, i wouldn't be able to let any of them go. i'd end up with a lot of goldens in my house......
> beth, moose and angel


Oh! Thank you! It's very good to have a lot of goldens! We wanna in next year to have one more boy


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oooo, what gorgeous little puppers! So small and innocent. Mum and dad are beautiful goldens too. Congrats!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Nothing in this world is cuter than Golden pups, and those are the head of the class. 

I can tell right now that those are going to be wonderful dogs.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Adorable! Beautiful parents, too!



Thank you! The all pups have found their parents


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous mother and puppies!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

All thanks, here some photos of kids!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Your new photos are beautiful! The puppies are growing so fast. I especially loved the one puppy licking the cactus! (Hopefully a fake cactus! )


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous puppies. My Mitta Bear was born on that date - 16 years ago.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your puppies are just Gorgeous!:smooch: How precious they are, and your photos are just beautiful!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Your new photos are beautiful! The puppies are growing so fast. I especially loved the one puppy licking the cactus! (Hopefully a fake cactus! )


Thanks all of you for warm words. A cactus present, but the puppy has not damaged a nouse.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Your puppies are just Gorgeous!:smooch: How precious they are, and your photos are just beautiful!


 Friends, it is very pleasant to us to hear from you such beautiful words. You true friends, and we to you wish to remain same attentive and kind. As it is a pity that you so far from us.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

*Hello my friends!! Today i have got a pictures of daughter of Bruno!!!!! I little prince, i love her!*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I love your pictures!! What beautiful dogs!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bruno is beautiful! You have gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a gorgeous pup.


----------



## flatfordl (Jan 15, 2011)

I love seeing pic of the litters! Here is a pic of the litter my golden came from.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

You take such beautiful photos of your dogs. So lovely to see them growing up.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

julliams said:


> You take such beautiful photos of your dogs. So lovely to see them growing up.


tHANK YOU FOR THE WARM WORDS!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I love your pictures!! What beautiful dogs!


Thank you!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Bruno is beautiful! You have gorgeous dogs.


Thank you! He is my love:smooch:


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She is a gorgeous pup.


Thank you!:smooch:


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

flatfordl said:


> I love seeing pic of the litters! Here is a pic of the litter my golden came from.


Your pup's are very beautiful and sweety))))


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Is new our hope! His name is Riff is a son of our Ritchie)))


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

A little Oliver has a 5 monts already!!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

A new pictures of pup of Bruno!!! 
















































:nyam:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

As always, your dogs are so beautiful. I love seeing your pictures of them.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

You have the most stunning dogs!! Beautiful, simply beautiful and so is your photgraphy. Wow. Lovely.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

A new pictures of my love Oliver!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a handsome boy Oliver is!! All of his pictures are great but really love that first one and the 7th one.

Can you give us a little history/geography lesson on where you live/where the pictures that you take?


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

My daughter Aleksandra-junior handler and Oliver kid!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow. Your dogs are just so stunning. If I ever move to Russia, I am coming to you for a dog!! They are just gorgeous.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow. Your dogs are just so stunning. If I ever move to Russia, I am coming to you for a dog!! They are just gorgeous.


Thank you! You are very welcome!!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

On February, 19th, 2011RUSSIA SHOW OF DOGSExpert Kozhevnikova О (Belarus)Dutch Consolidation Daily Express (Ch. Joyous Sunday Bloody SundayX Dutch Consolidation Londonderry)- 1, The best baby of the breed!!!! 
Oliver-5 months!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats little Oliver!!!!!! He is so handsome.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Congrats little Oliver!!!!!! He is so handsome.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pups and superb photo's !!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

davebeech said:


> beautiful pups and superb photo's !!!


Thank you my dear friend!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

My love Hardy! Son of my Ritchie


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

My favourite boy Hardy


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

*Oliver has a 6 months today!*


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Babies!!!!! Proud mum and dad, I'm sure! Congratulations on a wonderful family!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> Babies!!!!! Proud mum and dad, I'm sure! Congratulations on a wonderful family!


Thank you so much! We love him


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They should be advertising something, they are beautiful.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Oliver 6 months!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Daughter of Bruno!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Daughter of Bruno! Madetta-7 month's!


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

They are all adorable.. parents and pups!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Oliver (7 months)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I always come see when you add new pictures! Your dogs are SO gorgeous. You must be so proud.


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

*Retriever show in Samara 23.04.11Oliver (Dutch Consolidation Daily Express) - BEST PUPPY!!!!!* :samilejies:


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful Beautiful dogs and super cute puppies!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Rileybear said:


> Beautiful Beautiful dogs and super cute puppies!


Thank you so much!!!

Yesterday on the beach!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Rileybear said:


> Beautiful Beautiful dogs and super cute puppies!


Lovely baby!!!!!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Daughter of Bruno! Madetta(8 months)

[/quote]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stunning dogs. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!!! That's exactly the look I want in my next dog/puppy. 

Are there any breeders here that have your dogs in their breeding programs?


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

28.05.2011
Russion Show
Judge Divel
Valiant Dominio Romano(CH. Dikaya Staya Guy Ritchie x Julias Kriss)-CW-1, JCAC, Best Jun, BOB, BIG-1!!! 
28.05.2011
Regional Show
Judge Mun
Valiant Dominio Romano(CH. Dikaya Staya Guy Ritchie x Julias Kriss)-CW-1, JCAC, Best Jun., BOB, BIG-1, Jun BIS-1, Best in Show-3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Oliver 10 months!!!

























Alisa(daughter of Ritchie)!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

HE IS GORGEOUS......... I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:BETH, MOOSE AND ANGEL!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Always love seeing your updates! Such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## vallermosso (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you my dear friends! I'm sooooooo happy!!!


----------

